# Ramadan



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2003)

Ramadan (the Muslims holy month spent fasting the hours of sunlight for all month, and spending more time praying etc) will be this year from Oct 27th to Nov 25th.

Is there anyone here who celebrates it? I knew many Muslims in UK, and it was interesting to note that every country had its own Ramadan habits and policies. It would be interested to know how it's celebrated where you live .. if you are a Muslim, or if you aren't - is the event noted by any means where you live?

Happy Ramadan ...


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2003)

Ha! Somebody posted this over at iTunes Central and I had no idea what was going on! 

Anyway, have a good one guys! Really!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2003)

Native persian here, but no ramadan. Am not sure when it is supposed to be (maybe it's not the same time in all arabic countries?!)
But when I recall the time I was living in Iran, it was forbidden to eat anything during day time (at least on the streets). Some ppl didn't care for this (I remember a friend who was pregnant. Well, that would have been the worst thing to do!).
The point is, that you may drink water, but not eat anything during the sunlight, as you said. And if I recall right, you only may eat light stuff during night (but I am not sure about this).
And you are right with the praying. The idea (if I got it all right in those days) is that you are supposed to feel the pain of the poor ppl and thus clean your soul. To be able to suffer the pain, you need to pray so God will give you more strength. The first days it's really painful, but after some time it is easier to suffer. Children don't have to follow this and even though I grew up in Iran, I don't see the point in this...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2003)

Some muslims told me you are not supposed to drink water either during the day! The timing varies each year due to islamic calendar (should be the 9th month there?), and sometimes it happens to be in summer too. For those who live in places where the days are very long in summer (or there is lets say 20 - 24 h light a day, like in Norway), they have stabilized you can use the time of Mecca (I think it was that) sun light. In winter it's sure harder as it's cold and they have to dress warmer, but the days are shorter, less hours. And, if someone is a small child, ill, pregnant etc, they can do the ramadan later. They told me it's more a deal between you and God (Allah), so you can make your deal with him for later too (many take ramadan as a proudness thing). There are also a lot of night life happenings during ramadan, and especially when it ends, there should be a big party. Hmm, I remember one Muslim we had here for sure, but haven't seen him here for some time ..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2003)

Guess he doesn'T want to suffer watching you guys eat and drink, huh?


----------



## walzuhair (Oct 27, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Happy Ramadan ...



Thanks Giaguara, that was very kind of you..

Fasting in Ramadhan is all about feeling more for those who are unfortunate and deprived of the basics for survival, mainly food and drink. If you feel what they feel, you can help and aid better. 

Fasting Ramadhan is one of the required tasks to be done by Muslims. However, if one was traveling, ill, or pregnant, they done have to fast in Ramadhan and can always fast whenever they feel better any other time in the year.


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2003)

Kulu sana wa enta tayeba, Giaguara
(you say - wa enta tayeb)
Ramadan Kareem
(you say - Allahu akram)

Loose translation - all the best to you all year long, Gia 
All the best
Ramadan is kind (maybe gracious is better)
God is kinder (more gracious)

Here in Egypt the month of Ramadan started on the 26th, it's always amazing to me how random the timing is. The first day of Ramadan is a public holiday, but we don't know when it is till the day before. It is one of the things that alternately frustrates one here and then too makes one think again about the rat-race mentality that holds sway in other cultures.

In Egypt, the month is celebrated in food, oddly enough. During the day we fast and yes, no water during the daytime. It is not an easy condition. I have done more "christian" fasting, even to 12 days on water only, thats tough but doable. The 28 days of Ramadan are a challenge. Of course it is also doable, but it is not so good for my health, so I stopped doing it a few years ago (I'm not Muslim, but when in Rome...). My children observe, but I make sure they drink a lot after magreb.

When _magreb_ (sun down) comes the Egyptians make up for lost time. The atmosphere is very festive. Lamps (called the Fanous) swing from the doorways and children carry them through the streets. There are fireworks all around - not the organized ones of the 4th of July, but firecrackers and bottle rockets abound. Kids love the burst-on-impact ones that are locally made. You have to watch out when you pass by a balcony (which is every building)

And they eat. And eat. Then they sleep for a while and then eat again. Around 4 am a guy walks through the streets beating a drum and calling to the neighbors who give him a tip for being a human alarm clock. And then they eat again before sun-up (suhuur). 

It is also the time for the Muslim tithe, so the wealthy set up tables at their shop or in front of the Mosque. At magreb they serve a meal for free for anyone who wants to share. 

Many poorer people come from the districts and wander the streets with some gimmick to increase the _baksheesh_ (handout) like shining shoes or sharpening knives.

School becomes a bit of a problem as the absenteeism is over 30 percent, always someone else. Because they stay up so late, they basicly have their brains shut down during the day.

Then comes the eid, the feast at the end of the month. This year the same week as Thanksgiving, so we have the whole week off at school. Then the place erupts in joy. The faithful make an offering of a ram or a sheep or whatever. It is a little grisly, but it's not the main point of the day. There are hayrides all over the place. Improptu carnivals pop up everywhere, with human powered ferris wheels and spanish galleons.

In all its an experience to be part of. The camraderie of spirit of the mutual sufferers outweighs the hungry tempers that flare from time to time. People go out of their way to be extra nice to everyone around them, remembering their faith and the love of Allah, the merciful, the benificent.

I hope everyone can realize that the religion of Islam is kind, peace loving and patient. The typical Arab is far from the image of Bin Laden, who is not a religious person, but an ideologue who abuses religion for his own political agenda.

Ramadan Kareem


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2003)

wonderful post, pds


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2003)

khoda hafez


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2003)

Besmeh lahe rahmaneh rahim, alaou masaleh alah mohammad be-ahleh mohammad. .
One year of arabic lesson on school (approximately 20 years ago! )


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, good luck with your fasting, to all the Muslims of the board.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

Man, this burger is soooo... uhmmmmmm... TASTY!  
Sorry, it's no disrespect. Just a trial to seperate the strong from the weak... 
Even though I should fast too, I have to admit I am too strongly "europeanized". But good luck from my side to everyone that is stronger than me!


----------



## pds (Oct 28, 2003)

It's ok, your 10 am post is nearly magreb here


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for your insightful post, pds. I can almost feel the atmosphere


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2003)

I can easily spend days not eating at all .. but at least i drink (coffee, water etc). Maybe ONE day of fast on ramadan way to support the muslims won't be bad .. I'll try


----------



## pds (Nov 24, 2003)

Eye eed Mubarak

Has nothing to do with the president of Egypt who will spend his Eid under the covers with a nasty flu that had him collapse in front of the parliment.

it means Great Feast or Happy Feast which comes at the end of the fast. Tomorrow morning is the offering (wafa I think) so we'll sleep in  and then three days of merry-making.

In Egypt, although they started earlier, people were told on Sunday that they would end the month today, not yesterday. You've gotta love the randomness of a lunar calendar! 

Eye eed Mubarak to one and all. Gia, how did your abstinence go?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh, my abstinence .. i was without eating the weekend before this one. just to clear up some confusion but .. hey, 3 days no food, it sounds like more than i actually planned to do (as a non-muslim). well, now tell about the end-of-ramadan party .. if anyone has any great pictures, those would be great to see too


----------



## pds (Nov 25, 2003)

We were awakened this morning to the sound of prayer. It was rather surreal, different than the normal shouting that comes from the 5 mosques that assail the ear with what sounds like rabble rousing every Friday through lousy sound systems. 

Today it was the various congregations, reciting some prayer in unison. There is one mosque that attracts around 1,000 of the faithful, they sit in the streets outside the building. I am always moved to hear a large choir. All of the differences of tone, people who can't sing, keep a different tempo, are tone deaf (there are lots of them here  ) blend together to make beautiful music. It was a sweet sound, rich in texture.

I guess they were reciting a surah from the Q'uran. It went on for around half an hour, and then stopped. The silence was precious, somehow special because Cairo is one of the noisiest places on the green face of the planet.

Now it's time for the first morning breakfast in a month!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2003)

Hehe  Congrats, pds! You did it!


----------

